# Echangisme sur le Bar ...



## anntraxh (19 Décembre 2003)

échange :
-CD de mpeg de Monica contre un Nu de Thebig ...


----------



## anntraxh (19 Décembre 2003)

échange :

150 pages de "et avec Google" contre un "grand peintre" de tomtom ou de nato kino !!!


----------



## anntraxh (19 Décembre 2003)

échange :

-une citerne de PetIrix contre une goutte de nectar DocEvil


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> échange :
> -CD de mpeg de Monica contre un Nu de Thebig ...














 ... Tidju ! Mais ça n'va nin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...pas envie de devenir la risée du forum moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












C'est un Bar ici, pas une émission de "chefs-d'oeuvre en périls"


----------



## anntraxh (19 Décembre 2003)

échange :

-photos X de l'AES belge contre tapis de souris Mackie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2003)

échange :

sac de couchage de lapin nain, presque neuf et pratiquement pas rongé + une boite à tartines remplie de foin de fleurs...

contre

une demi-heure supplémentaire de web par jour !!!


----------



## anntraxh (19 Décembre 2003)

échange :

-tapoteuse (ayant peu servi) et roman presque terminé contre stock de chemises hawaï ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAh que je ris !!! et ça fait du bien !






 A mon tour ...

Echange tuyaux sur le PointG, (avec photos à l'appui !) contre photos de chacun d'entre vous ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en tenue correcte !

(quoique ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2003)

échange :

joint conique amoureusement bourré double aux herbes de provence + une allumette en parfait état

contre :

joint torique pour mon robinet de salle de bains !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

Echange, collection affreuse d'Avatar ridicules trouvés dans une poubelle (rarissime mauvais goût !), contre pleins de p'tits messages frais de theBig !


----------



## Fulvio (19 Décembre 2003)

Echange répartie et entregent contre fiches d'anomalie non-clôturées en vue participation à thread rigolo.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2003)

échange :

femme de 49 ans, jolie, intelligente et en excellent état, titulaire du record homologué de lancer de lapin nain (27 mètres d'un trottoir à l'autre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), 

contre :

une cabane de jardin équipée Wifi ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _contre 1 souvenir d'Afrique de Thebig._


...une vieille "chaude-pisse" en éprouvette scellée, numérotée et nominative ... ça t'intéresse ???


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> échange :
> 
> femme de 49 ans, jolie, intelligente et en excellent état, titulaire du record homologué de lancer de lapin nain (27 mètres d'un trottoir à l'autre !
> 
> ...


----------



## anntraxh (19 Décembre 2003)

échange:
- vocabulaire affligeant + idées courtes + méchanceté avérée contre talent fou de powète de grand cur omniprésent.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Echange, collection affreuse d'Avatar ridicules trouvés dans une poubelle (rarissime mauvais goût !), contre pleins de p'tits messages frais de theBig !


Echange collection intégrale de "Fleurs, Parfums et Musiques du Monde" + 1 kilo de bonheur en boite d'origine (1968) contre un sourire de diablotin (rouge de préférence)...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

*LOUE* petite diablotine fort sympathique, jeune et en TRÈS bon état, humour, répartie, avec un certain savoir-faire ... pour une durée à définir ...  *EN ECHANGE* d'un job, bien payé, agréable avec patron sympa et pas obsédé, généreux, et pas tatillon sur les horaires ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voiture de fonction ...13è mois ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faire offre par MP, merci bien !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2003)

échange :

un iMac DV600 + 1 PB Alu 12" gorgé de Ram + 1 iBook Ice 500 ... le tout en parfait état

contre :

1 PC Dell état indifférent mais avec Win XP Home Edition...

Arrrfffffffffff ! Attention !!! C'était pour rire !!! 
Euh, Jeromemac, peux-tu aller mourir dehors s'il te plait !!!


----------



## anntraxh (19 Décembre 2003)

echange :
-Haricot sec contre un rocher , à poser sur les rails du TGV !


----------



## STL (19 Décembre 2003)

*Réclamation pour avoir été bernée.* 
échange initial : _ recettes de bon miam viet contre cours Flash._

état actuel du troc : _ pleins d'amateurs, yeux pétillants et babines alléchées devant les dégustations de miam  mais aucun cours de Flash !!  _ 
*Ah merci les copains !!* _ j'vais ajouter du piment aux recettes  moa_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Echange collection intégrale de "Fleurs, Parfums et Musiques du Monde" + 1 kilo de bonheur en boite d'origine (1968) contre un sourire de diablotin (rouge de préférence)...




Comme ça ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Exige photos.*
> Etudie toute proposition.








 et t'as quoi à proposer comme job ...?






 &gt; pas secrétaire, j'espère, tu les exploites tes secrétaires !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça ...


Euh !!! ben si t'as rien d'autre, je m'en contenterais ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Arff !


----------



## STL (19 Décembre 2003)

*Attention Attention !! Offre spéciale tapoteuses !!*

_Affaire en Or _  Saisissez vite cette annonce.
*Echange* : Cours de self-défense 5 étoiles label-qualité Pouic d'Or, _master-maitre art martial sud-est asiatique réputation Mondiale _ 
contre *poignée de poils (je vous laisse choisir le lieu d'implantation) du Boss roberto *.

_Caution Pépita déjà acquise !!_


----------



## anntraxh (19 Décembre 2003)

échange :
- 4 pixels morts sur Ibook G4 contre un bichon de poil vivant !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *LOUE* petite diablotine fort sympathique, jeune et en TRÈS bon état, humour, répartie, avec un certain savoir-faire ... pour une durée à définir ...  *EN ECHANGE* d'un job, bien payé, agréable avec patron sympa et pas obsédé, généreux, et pas tatillon sur les horaires ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Futur ex-boss échangerait ex-job, ex-bien payé, contre une "ex" à regretter plus tard (regrets et remords en option)


----------



## Fulvio (19 Décembre 2003)

Echange regrets contre remords...


----------



## STL (19 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaarrffff !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_hi hin hin ©_
Tu verras quand tu seras _ totalement imberbe _ !!


----------



## Fulvio (19 Décembre 2003)

Echange 3 ans de compétence en programmation Windows CE + 3 francs suisses contre talent de guitariste de blues.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> échange :
> - 4 pixels morts sur Ibook G4 contre un bichon de poil vivant !!!


...euh ! un bichon de poil empaillé avec mollet de facteur factice contre quelques pixels encore vivants récupérés in extremis ce matin après la chute de mon APN sur le bord de la toilette ... ça peut t'aller ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : attention ! je préviens ! le Doc va encore nous tomber dessus !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 (salut Doc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## rillettes (19 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'échangerai un pot de rillettes périmé contre une paire de peluches roses sachant danser.


C'est pas encore d'actualité, le grand *Pouic* ayant déjà fait une offre *"*_pimentée_*"* !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Par contre... _Echange chemise à fleurs qui rigole toute seule (peu servie mais pas en très bon état, couleurs un peu passées, sentant le ouiski) contre ampoule de rechange (c'est pour le nouel d'Higgins)..._


----------



## nato kino (19 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> échange :
> 
> 150 pages de "et avec Google" contre un "grand peintre" de tomtom ou de nato kino !!!



*Top-la* ma _grande méchante fille_ !!


----------



## nato kino (19 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Echange 1 masque vide acteur hollywodien, belle gueule, très peu servi, contre 1 Nato Kino plein avec certificat d'origine !_


T'as les droits là-dessus ?


----------



## STL (19 Décembre 2003)

Echange _"truc-qui-fait-office-de-collègue-de-travail"_  contre qq1 gentil, pas ringard ni sur maquillé, esprit vif et humour indispensable, avec goûts musicaux compatibles.
* moins de 5 neurones s'abstenir,  purges et jalouses idem 
* 
envoyez CV par MP, tout dossier sera étudié.


----------



## STL (19 Décembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> Echange _"truc-qui-fait-office-de-collègue-de-travail"_  contre qq1 gentil, pas ringard ni sur maquillé, esprit vif et humour indispensable, avec goûts musicaux compatibles.
> * moins de 5 neurones s'abstenir,  purges et jalouses idem
> *
> envoyez CV par MP, tout dossier sera étudié.



P.S : si pelage rose ou possession blythe , dossiers acceptés sans retenue


----------



## rillettes (19 Décembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> Echange _"truc-qui-fait-office-de-collègue-de-travail"_  contre qq1 gentil, pas ringard ni sur maquillé, esprit vif et humour indispensable, avec goûts musicaux compatibles.
> * moins de 5 neurones s'abstenir,  purges et jalouses idem
> *
> envoyez CV par MP, tout dossier sera étudié.



Les animaux à poil rose sont-ils acceptés ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Si *oui*, cherche plus, on arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiive !! _


----------



## rillettes (19 Décembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> P.S : si pelage rose ou possession blythe , dossiers acceptés sans retenue



Ben voilà !! C'est *gagné* !!


----------



## STL (19 Décembre 2003)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà !! C'est *gagné* !!



Toppez-là les copines !! c'est coool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon faut que je trouve le moyen de mettre à la benne l'aut' yark yark yark


----------



## rillettes (19 Décembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> Bon faut que je trouve le moyen de mettre à la benne l'aut' yark yark yark



Oui hein !! Parce que dans l'annonce, c'était pas indiqué _plumeaux à poussière_ !!


----------



## STL (19 Décembre 2003)

maiiis Nan  _les poulettes_ vais vous faire un nid douillet tout beau tout propre !!!


----------



## STL (19 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On peut peut-être se regrouper, ma Grande, _je cherche pile la même chose !!_


Sorry _ Rob _ mais je garde mes bestioles à poils roses pour moi toute seule !!
Tu sais _ le véritable Grand Pouic des plaines d'Ile de France bavard ricanant toutes opt., bcp kms., sexe féminin _  c'est super égoïste !!

Mouarrrrffff !!!


----------



## rillettes (19 Décembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> Sorry _ Rob _ mais je garde mes bestioles à poils roses pour moi toute seule !!
> Tu sais _ le véritable Grand Pouic des plaines d'Ile de France bavard ricanant toutes opt., bcp kms., sexe féminin _  c'est super égoïste !!
> 
> Mouarrrrffff !!!



Et pis _l'air marin_, c'est pas bon pour nos poils, ça pégue après !!


----------



## aricosec (19 Décembre 2003)

echange un magnifique  vieux pc année 1980  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



contre G5 meme ayant servi


----------



## STL (19 Décembre 2003)

Bon ! _maintenant que les rillettes sont dans mon bureau_ [ mode fourbe *ON* ]
J'échange du poil de mahna-mahna pour recette préparation euphorisante (et plus encore) contre infos sur playboy hollywoodien en mustang !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! maintenant que les rillettes sont dans mon bureau
> J'échange du poil de mahna-mahna...


Arf ! Je te reconnais bien là STL ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Depuis le temps que j'avais aussi l'envie de les poiler ces deux-là !!!


----------



## STL (19 Décembre 2003)

T'en veux ?
t'as des infos sur steve ou pas ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Décembre 2003)

je savais pas que steve buscemi roulait en ford ?!?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hin hin hin ©


----------



## rillettes (19 Décembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> T'en veux ?



*Doucement les plumes toa!!*








_Echange autruche de combat pouvant à l'occasion faire semblant de travailler et sachant faire le café contre *gribouille* sachant gribouiller !!_


----------



## STL (19 Décembre 2003)

*IMPORTANT* 

Refourgue actions  _NKK _ entreprise, contre part dans commerce plus équitable avec suivi de clientèle possible et rachat d'assurances vie.
Investisseurs belges s'abstenir !! j'ai déjà donné


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> *IMPORTANT*
> Refourgue actions  _NKK _ entreprise


Tu serais d'accord de me les revendre en viager ???
Ci-joint ton petit Noel : un "Tronçonnex" ... dernier modèle de NKK destiné aux bucherons du Grand Nord avec manche en sapin et mouvement hélicoïtal (j'ai bien dit "hélicoïtal" et non "hélicoïdal") qui, comme son nom l'indique, est à utiliser en cas de coït furtif à bord d'un hélicoptère...
ps : ne me demande pas pourquoi, je te lis simplement la brochure marketing pondue par Nephou...


----------



## STL (19 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais d'accord de me les revendre en viager ???
> Ci-joint ton petit Noel : un "Tronçonnex" ...



Hihihihi non mais dis donc  _Mon Dad_ !! Toute façon moi si je reçois un colis j'ai mes collègues Ri et Yette qui sont très curieuses, elles zieutent tout ! Elles risquent d'essayer ?!


----------



## rillettes (19 Décembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> Hihihihi non mais dis donc  _Mon Dad_ !! Toute façon moi si je reçois un colis j'ai mes collègues Ri et Yette qui sont très curieuses, elles zieutent tout ! Elles risquent d'essayer ?!


Si c'est pas rose, nous on touche à rien !!


----------



## gribouille (19 Décembre 2003)

echange tout comme Roberto Vendez, mêmes Patrons avec mêmes griefs contre toute autre chose, URGENT dépression chronique échevelée.


----------



## rillettes (19 Décembre 2003)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas rose, nous on touche à rien !!




On fait suivre dans la boîte du pépé rico, le_ ben &amp; co _ des cacahouètes salées, le chauffard fou qui bouscule les ménagères sur les trottoirs de Pigalle avec son fauteuil tout _kaké_, son dentier au vent, _poil aux dents_ © !!


----------



## gribouille (19 Décembre 2003)

échange kit complet macinside (macinside lui même, dans son jus + tout les accessoires = boite a burps, 4 container plein a ras bord de bordel, certificat anti-rabbique) contre un thebig maquillé a roulettes pour annimer dans discothèque homo lors de soirée karaoké (parfaite connaissance des répertoires de Mylène Farmer, Lorie, Madonna, Patrick Topaloff, françois valery, Régine) 
Résistance aux Monstro-plantes requise.


----------



## nato kino (19 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu bosserais pas dans le Monde Merveilleux et Fascinant de la Com', toi par hasard ??_
> Pré-presse ?
> Chaîne graphique bien serrée autour de la gorge ?
> 
> _Autrement appelé *"La PUB"* ?_



Peut-être... Mais il a le bon goût de ne pas porter de chemises à la _Magnum_, ça limite la casse...


----------



## gribouille (20 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _
> contre n'importe quel repas, y comp. McNuggets tièdes dans Drive'in du 9-3 sur banq. Twingo pourrie.
> Merci._



ça c'est pour alèm


----------



## gribouille (20 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu bosserais pas dans le Monde Merveilleux et Fascinant de la Com', toi par hasard ??_
> Pré-presse ?
> Chaîne graphique bien serrée autour de la gorge ?
> 
> _Autrement appelé *"La PUB"* ?_



ben si... dans une PME tenue par des petits bobos de vieille bourgeoisie lyonnaise, très surs d'eux mêmes, toujours fourré au milieu du "people".... le tout payés par la boite à papa. 

si seulement ils étaient compétents dans leur métier.... si seulement.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ailleurs, j'échange trousseau de clés d'agence de com' remplie de powers macs et de moniteurs derniers cri contre nouvel emploi avec types ou nanas kools réels, COMPÉTENTS dans la com' /PAO / web/PLV, fiables, pleins d'humours, aimant une vie simple sans chichis, ne parlant pas que de femmes et de bagnoles et sport toute la journée en se prenant pour des J.M Bigard, aimant Jazz et tout autre musique  à l'exclusion de la techno, la trans, Madonna, Mylène, céline, lara, .

Anciens cadres sup, force de vente, DRH ou petit chef à la con divers de ce genre formés à la Flunch/Buffalo grill/Auchan/Carrouf/Leclerc/Galleries Lafayettes, reconvertis dans la com' et dopés au Nescafé en dosettes et divers produits en géllules pour être performants au club d'aviron, de vélo, et d'athletisme ; ne pas se présenter car définitivements incompétents et dépassés.
Anciens des beaux-arts, écoles de créa diverses (sauf privées), intermitants du spéctacle ou tout parcours y ressemblant bienvenus et souhaités. 
N'avoir aucun lien de parenté ou autre avec patrons Medef/bourgeoisie nouvelle ou ancienne
Ne pas aimer le PC. Etre contre le RMA et autres conneries. Aimer boire du café et du VRAI, Accepeter de soutenir les anti-mondialistes, ne fouttre de Kiri dans ses coquillettes,
Aimer Billie Holliday et Norah Jones a donf.


----------



## gribouille (20 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ESAG + Olivier de Serres, ça colle ?


 c'est très bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non moi je parlais de ces petites écoles privées à la con... pas des grands noms qui font partie désormais de la valeur collective... plus du privé


----------



## nato kino (20 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Anciens des beaux-arts, écoles de créa diverses (sauf privées), intermitants du spéctacle ou tout parcours y ressemblant bienvenus et souhaités.
> N'avoir aucun lien de parenté ou autre avec patrons Medef/bourgeoisie nouvelle ou ancienne
> Ne pas aimer le PC. Etre contre le RMA et autres conneries. Aimer boire du café et du VRAI, Accepeter de soutenir les anti-mondialistes, ne fouttre de Kiri dans ses coquillettes,
> Aimer Billie Holliday et Norah Jones a donf.



Ça roule, à condition de délocaliser à moins de 100 bornes d'une quelconque surface d'eau salée et assez étendue pour ne pas voir l'autre rive.


----------



## Fulvio (20 Décembre 2003)

Echange boulot de codeur d'appli Windows CE pour chauffeur routier dans une boîte au bord de l'asphyxie avec salaire fixe à vie contre boulot de développeur d'appli Mac OS X pour n'importe quel autre corps de métier dans boîte sympa qui paye bien. Ou boulot de garde-forestier. Ou Paléontologue. Ou rock-star.


----------



## Fulvio (20 Décembre 2003)

Bon, allez ! Echange harassante semaine de boulot contre week-end tranquille avec la famiglia et les amigos.

A dimanchoir !


----------



## jeanba3000 (20 Décembre 2003)

échange une vieille contre deneuve (ok elle est pas récente)


----------



## nato kino (20 Décembre 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> échange une vieille contre deneuve (ok elle est pas récente)



Surtout maintenant !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu risques de plus vraiment gagner quelque chose !!


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ben si... dans une PME tenue par des petits bobos de vieille bourgeoisie lyonnaise, très surs d'eux mêmes, toujours fourré au milieu du "people".... le tout payés par la boite à papa.
> 
> si seulement ils étaient compétents dans leur métier.... si seulement....
> 
> ...



Héhé, tu viens de me remonter le morale, comme en chaque fin d'année, j'en ai marre de mon job, je me sent moins seul et pas si mal loti.


----------



## Nephou (20 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : ne me demande pas pourquoi, je te lis simplement la brochure marketing pondue par Nephou...








 tu causeras la chute de ma jeune (deux mois) carrière chez Air Liquide zebig.
Troisième et dernier jour du _communication seminar_ regroupant les dircom du monde entier... j'ose regarder les forums pendant un discours sur les investisseurs et là... je voie ça... et je m'étrangle de rire devant 45 dircom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tout le monde n'a pas remarqué, ouf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon ben j'y retourne

(ps : l'alim de mon alu semble m'avoir laché, j'écris depuis mon beurk corporate alors comme je pars en vacances, je ne sais pas quand je vais pouvoir vous retrouver)

Joyeuses fêtes à tous


----------



## STL (20 Décembre 2003)

Offre *dépêchez-vous c gratos * 
Doses de Pilou haute Gamme, grande qualité réconfortante, parfois euphorisante quand prises en grand nombre !! Le tout sponsorisé par le label MC1&amp;2, producteurs officiels.
Contre corps-test pour méthodologie *shiatsu-pouic*._ Les doses de Pilou ne sont données qu'en fin de séance-crash-test !_

Ossatures laminées passez votre chemin !!! 
Formulaire médical à remplir avant candidature, laissez vos coordonnées via MP. _Le centre d'essai fera le nécessaire _


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça roule, à condition de délocaliser à moins de 100 bornes d'une quelconque surface d'eau salée et assez étendue pour ne pas voir l'autre rive.


partage petite place à moins de 100 bornes d'une quelconque surface d'eau salée et assez étendue pour ne pas voir l'autre rive contre bon boulot avec gens sympas


----------



## nato kino (20 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> partage petite place à moins de 100 bornes d'une quelconque surface d'eau salée et assez étendue pour ne pas voir l'autre rive contre bon boulot avec gens sympas



_Arrête de me faire du pied sous la table, je te dis qu'ils commencent à nous regarder bizarre...!!_


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Arrête de me faire du pied sous la table, je te dis qu'ils commencent à nous regarder bizarre...!!_



T'as vu aussi comment tu me regardes aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 moi j'ai rien fait


----------



## gribouille (20 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Arrête de me faire du pied sous la table, je te dis qu'ils commencent à nous regarder bizarre...!!_



faites gaffe tout les deux... le Mackie à mis des webcam dans les toilettes de MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_Aloooorrrrs on se dit des choses sensuelles en se tripotant de petits petons ?_


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2003)

tu crois qu'il a mis des webcams sous le sapin aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 parce que ça aurait un côté champêtre et puis ça sentirait le sapin le vrai au moins


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2003)

*ECHANGE* livres :

"les joies de la grossesse"
"j'attends un enfant"
"j'élève mon enfant"
"je reste zen devant mon enfant"
"l'éducation sans peine, sans soucis"
" Comprendre son enfant"
"je suis mère mais une femme avant tout"
"une femme d'intérieur"
"comment décorer son intérieur, pleins d'astuces kitches"
"l'art du macramé"
"l'art de la broderie"
....

"retrouver le désir après bébé"

" Le canevas pour tous, pour des soirées créatives !"
...

"qu'est-ce que le désir?"

...

"Eviter la depression"

...

"Vivre frigide"




*CONTRE* un peu de piment ... comme une expérience SM dans un donjon ...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *ECHANGE* livres :
> 
> "les joies de la grossesse"
> "j'attends un enfant"
> ...



C'est bon, gardes tes livre


----------



## Call (22 Décembre 2003)

bon ben je veux bien te faire une partie de D&amp;D (2 ou 3 au choix), si cela peut te faire plaisir...mais faut vraiment etre SM .


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *ECHANGE* livres :
> 
> "qu'est-ce que le désir?"
> 
> ...


 un peu de piment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 t'en veux pas un camion plutôt


----------



## macelene (22 Décembre 2003)

*Échange :* 
pas de bouquins comme Lorna, 
*mais du temps réel:* 
une vie délirante, la routine, des bonnes bouffes, de quoi dormir, du soleil, la mer à moins de 100 bornes et .....

*Contre :* 

 une semaine  olé, olé, avec un peu de piment, et un super mec, tip-top, pour décompresser......
_veut tout faire sauf et  surtout pas ce que  je fais tous les jours ......_ 






 Faire offres, étudie toutes propositions ....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, gardes tes livre









 ben, qu'est-ce qu'ils ont mes livres ???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Échange :*
> pas de bouquins comme Lorna,
> *mais du temps réel:*
> une vie délirante, la routine, des bonnes bouffes, de quoi dormir, du soleil, la mer à moins de 100 bornes et .....
> ...









 Et ben t'y vas fort !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

Ça y est j'ai compris vous êtes des Spice Girls


----------



## Lo1911 (22 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *ECHANGE* livres :
> 
> "les joies de la grossesse"
> "j'attends un enfant"
> ...



Rooolala.... !!!!
C'est si catastrophique que ça ???!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2003)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Rooolala.... !!!!
> C'est si catastrophique que ça ???!!!










...

Catastrophique ne serait pas vraiment le mot ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(mais chuuuuut y'à du monde qui regarde !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben, qu'est-ce qu'ils ont mes livres ???



Ils n'auront aucune utilité dans mon donjon


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Échange :*
> pas de bouquins comme Lorna,
> *mais du temps réel:*
> une vie délirante, la routine, des bonnes bouffes, de quoi dormir, du soleil, la mer à moins de 100 bornes et .....
> ...



Non, rien


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2003)

*N'échangerai pour rien au monde ...* 


Mon homme ... dont c'est aujourd'hui  *l'anniversaire* !!!

*Joyeux anniversaire my love !* 






je referme cette page perso !


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *N'échangerai pour rien au monde ...*
> 
> 
> Mon homme ... dont c'est aujourd'hui  *l'anniversaire* !!!
> ...



Joyeux anouf L'homme


----------



## macelene (22 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *N'échangerai pour rien au monde ...*
> 
> 
> Mon homme ... dont c'est aujourd'hui  *l'anniversaire* !!!
> ...











 ben bon anniv  *l'homme de LORNA !!!!!!* 

_ten fais pas Lorna tout va bien, juste besoin de décompresser ......_


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non, rien


 idem


----------



## macelene (22 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non, rien






			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> idem








 Non, rien .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, je vous ai rien demandé ....


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Non, rien ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 oups je savais pas que c'etait un thread privé


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> oups je savais pas que c'etait un thread privé


moi non plus


----------



## loudjena (22 Décembre 2003)

é ben moi j'échange rien du tout, je donne un bisou


----------



## nato kino (22 Décembre 2003)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Rooolala.... !!!!
> C'est si catastrophique que ça ???!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


 échange 6  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 contre un petit café pris entre gens sympas à moins de 100 m de toute étendue d'eau suffisammment étendue pour qu'on voit pas l'autre rive


----------



## macelene (22 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> échange 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vu que j'ai jamais vu d' échange se concrétiser.....

6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















  contre 1 Kfé ds les conditions décrites 






  je peux le faire ......


----------



## STL (22 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> une semaine  olé, olé, avec un peu de piment, et un super mec, tip-top, pour décompresser......
> _veut tout faire sauf et  surtout pas ce que  je fais tous les jours ......_
> 
> 
> ...



_hin hin hin © _
Et tu vas trouver ça où ? 
Le * Olé Olé  c'est pour la corrida ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## macelene (22 Décembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> _hin hin hin © _
> Et tu vas trouver ça où ?
> Le * Olé Olé  c'est pour la corrida ?
> 
> ...


*












 j'attends des propositions ... le OLÉ , ben on le trouve en ESpagne !!!!  Et je suis folle de l' Espagne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Vu que j'ai jamais vu d' échange se concrétiser.....
> 
> 6
> 
> ...



ben je sais pas comment je dois le prendre


----------



## STL (22 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Vu que j'ai jamais vu d' échange se concrétiser.....



Même pas vrai !
ça y est moi j'ai mes 2 nouvelles collègues de boulot


----------



## Fulvio (22 Décembre 2003)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> é ben moi j'échange rien du tout, je donne un bisou



Ben moi, je veux bien le prendre


----------



## STL (22 Décembre 2003)

Ben voilà  ça fait déjà 2 annonces concrétisées !
Voici donc le nouveau S.E.L mis en place.


----------



## nato kino (22 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> j'attends des propositions ... le OLÉ , ben on le trouve en ESpagne !!!!  Et je suis folle de l' Espagne



Faut un passeport ibérique si je comprend bien ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Si c'est pour finir en pièces détachées au milieu d'une arène... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est un peu craignos ton plan !!


----------



## nato kino (22 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ben je sais pas comment je dois le prendre


Avec les mains ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Mais attention, c'est très *HOT* !! _


----------



## macelene (22 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faut un passeport ibérique si je comprend bien ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon Passeport Ibérique : pas compliqué ...
Pièces détachées dans une arène : faut voir de quelle arène il s'agit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Craignos ???  ah bon


----------



## macelene (22 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Avec les mains ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est vrai que le café c'est bon très  *HOT !!!!* 
on le tient dans ses mains tout en rond et on soufle dessus , doucement ......


----------



## STL (22 Décembre 2003)

Personne n'a vu RI et Yette ?


_Les bougresses_ sont parties se chercher un café y'a déjà 1h45 !!!
Pourtant des peluches roses au boulot ça se rate pas  surtout vu le gabarit !!


----------



## nato kino (22 Décembre 2003)

Bon, j'échange... heuuuuu... ben j'échange rien, j'ai déjà tout donné et on m'a refilé que du périmé à la place... vos dons sont les bienvenus...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'échange... heuuuuu... ben j'échange rien, j'ai déjà tout donné et on m'a refilé que du périmé à la place... vos dons sont les bienvenus...








 donne enregistrement vidéo compromettant pris dans les toilettes de MacG contre boulot très très très bien payé et peu fatiguant


----------



## nato kino (22 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> donne enregistrement vidéo compromettant pris dans les toilettes de MacG contre boulot très très très bien payé et peu fatiguant



_guiliguiliguilichatouille !! _


----------



## nato kino (22 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> donne enregistrement vidéo compromettant pris dans les toilettes de MacG contre boulot très très très bien payé et peu fatiguant



En attendant d'en savoir plus, je mets une option dessus...
*Preums*


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pièces détachées dans une arène : faut voir de quelle arène il s'agit / On le tient dans ses mains tout en rond et on soufle dessus , doucement .....


----------



## nato kino (23 Décembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer l'interêt de cette question?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2003)

échange paire de lunettes de vue verres solaires de chez MacG'style contre stabilisateur de vibrations pour M73 fébrile à offrir à Nato pour défibriliser son avatar


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2003)

Nato pourquoi t'as changé c'était bien pour les tests de myopie ton avatar


----------



## nato kino (23 Décembre 2003)

J'ai dépoussiéré un peu l'ancien, ça lui fait pas de mal !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dépoussiéré un peu l'ancien, ça lui fait pas de mal !


 il a un je ne sais quoi de sauvage dans le regard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 j'aime bien


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2003)

*Echange urgent* 

MP ordurier contre quitus fiscal


----------



## gribouille (23 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *Echange urgent*
> 
> MP ordurier contre quitus fiscal


 non, refusé... c'est bien fait


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> non, refusé... c'est bien fait



c'était donc de toi le MP ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'était donc de toi le MP ?


 t'es sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ça pouvait être Odile aussi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> t'es sûr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'était bien "une" mais pas du même prénom...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'était bien "une" mais pas du même prénom...


 Si c'est de Gribouille que tu parles mon avis va pas aimer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est de Gribouille que tu parles mon avis va pas aimer



c'est son problème


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

*ECHANGE* 

à bannir contre banni


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

ba ni toi ni moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 zut c'est pas ici le TGV  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




échange Noël sans neige contre Noël avec


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2003)

Echange :

Casserole trouée pouvant servir de passoire, contre télévision éteinte pouvant servir de table basse.


----------



## anntraxh (27 Décembre 2003)

échange :
collection complète de de "marabout -flash" : "j'entretiens mon PC en 3589 leçons" contre string-panther appartenant à Amok !


----------



## anntraxh (27 Décembre 2003)

échange :
message dans thraersede idiot sur l'échange contre première place dans le top 10 des posteurs du bar sur la page communauté !


----------



## tomtom (27 Décembre 2003)

Echange ver de terre contre chopine de bière


----------



## anntraxh (27 Décembre 2003)

ben voilà ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 là je floode plus ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fini !


----------



## tomtom (27 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était quand ça, chuis même pas dedans


----------



## anntraxh (27 Décembre 2003)

capture d'écran prise ce jour à 22h 04' ...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2003)

Putain t'as capturé un écran !!

Trop forte...

Moi ça m'épatera toujours l'informatique...


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> capture d'écran prise ce jour à 22h 04' ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et ben, on a beau dire mais ils ont l'air de bien s'amuser au Bar


----------



## nato kino (27 Décembre 2003)

C'est _*full*_ en ce moment !!


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2003)

penses tu...


----------



## aricosec (28 Décembre 2003)

echange mon cadeau de noel perso,contre une bonne bouteille de jack daniel 12 ans d'age







.
adresse de livraison par mp


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2003)

single barrel ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

Echange  *rien* contre  *tout*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Echange  *rien* contre  *tout*



trop facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 c'est pour revendre


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Echange  *rien* contre  *tout*



tu veux un morceaux de moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

Echange les " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " les râleurs, les "qui se la jouent", les trop pénibles, les prétentieux, les " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " , les "qui se croient malins", du bar Macg ...

contre ... des " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " et des " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " et des " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " et encore des " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 " ...des sympas, des drôles, des "pas cons qui restent modestes", des ...


















PS : mauvaise humeur, s'abstenir !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> tu veux un morceaux de moi ?



Ch'uis végétarienne !


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ch'uis végétarienne !



qui ta dit que c'était pour manger


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Echange les "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ceux la tu peu te les gardez


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> qui ta dit que c'était pour manger





			
				casimir a dit:
			
		

> ceux la tu peu te les gardez









 humhum on se relit  *avant* de poster ...


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

si tu crois que c'est facile de flooder avec mes grosses pattes !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Echange les "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lendemains de fêtes difficiles


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Echange les "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec des gouts pareils j'espère que tu supportes la solitude...

Manifestement non...donc, modération, modération...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Vous avez eu tort de pas vous précipiter : y avait même *un petit sachet de chocolats belges* à côté de la clémentine de Noël !_
> J'ai finalement retenu ma place pour le réveillon 2004.



Ah ben tu vois ! tu fais le difficile et puis ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Echange les "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roberto, je croyais que tu venais pour cette annonce ...


----------



## nato kino (2 Janvier 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas encore d'actualité, le grand *Pouic* ayant déjà fait une offre *"*_pimentée_*"* !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ça marche !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Janvier 2004)

échange vieux singe à qui on n'apprend pas à faire la grimace contre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bonne Année Nato


----------



## semac (2 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Dit donc NATO ton chirurgien a la main lourde sur le silicone !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne année Nato


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>














Mais que t'est-il arrivé ???????????















*NATO REVIIIIIiiiiIIIIIIIeeeEEEEEEEENT*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> échange :
> 
> sac de couchage de lapin nain, presque neuf et pratiquement pas rongé + une boite à tartines remplie de foin de fleurs...
> 
> ...




TheBig ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 allez passe-moi ta femme ...je m'en occupe


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2004)

Echanghe vieille Année *2003* contre année  *2004* toute neuve !


----------



## macelene (2 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Echanghe vieille Année *2003* contre année  *2004* toute neuve !






*Ben puis-je avoir le programme de 2003 ????*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Ben puis-je avoir le programme de 2003 ????*



de  *2003 ???*











 ben euuuh...
c'est qu'il est complexe ma p'tit dame et pi un peu obsolète !!!


----------



## kokua (2 Janvier 2004)

Surtout que 2003 n'a pas été terrible en pal de points ( canicule, moyen orient, ... ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








2003 année périmée

Vive 2004


----------



## macelene (2 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> de  *2003 ???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...









*La nuit porte conseil ......* et finalement je me la garde cette nouvelle année 2004 !!!!!
Toute neuve, même oas usée....
En tous cas merci pour la proposition


----------



## Luc G (2 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *La nuit porte conseil ......* et finalement je me la garde cette nouvelle année 2004 !!!!!
> Toute neuve, même oas usée....
> En tous cas merci pour la proposition



T'as raison, Macelene. D'ailleurs, même les années usagées, il vaut souvent mieux les garder. Avec le temps, parfois, elles se bonifient, c'est comme le vin.


----------



## nato kino (2 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, Macelene. D'ailleurs, même les années usagées, il vaut souvent mieux les garder. Avec le temps, parfois, elles se bonifient, c'est comme le vin.



Oui, il y a parfois des années, comme ça, qu'on aimerait pouvoir revivre, au moins quelques bouts...


----------



## nato kino (2 Janvier 2004)

Echange d'ailleurs année *2004* de suite (toute neuve, pas encore déballée) pour une année *2005* avec certificat de garantie !!


----------



## gribouille (2 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Echange d'ailleurs année *2004* de suite pour une année *2005* !!



ah bah non alors.... mackie a prévus de te Bannir en septembre...

laisse nous le temps de profiter encore


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il y a parfois des années, comme ça, qu'on aimerait pouvoir revivre, au moins quelques bouts...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2004)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> 2003 année périmée



périnée s'il te plait


----------



## nato kino (2 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quelques bouts, c'est une bonne idée, les souvenirs sont là pour ça...
> Des morceaux choyés, un puzzle dont les morceaux, forcément ne coincident pas, un vrac de bonheur.
> Jolies miettes.



Ben vi, des morceaux choisis, pas les abats.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2004)

Aprés les abats, quand y a que ça, ben faut s'en contenter sinon, on devient tout maigre...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

En plus y a des gens qui sont faits pour manger des abats toute leur vie... ceux là ils ont interet à aimer ça.


----------



## Amok (3 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, des morceaux choisis, pas les abats.



Et les morceaux choisis qui t'abattent, tu les classe dans quoi?


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et les morceaux choisis qui t'abattent, tu les classe dans quoi?



morceaux choisis -&gt; morceaux de bonheur...
j'ai bon ?


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

enfin c'est du passé quoi...


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aprés les abats, quand y a que ça, ben faut s'en contenter sinon, on devient tout maigre...



ça te ferait pas de mal pourtant...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

On avait dit pas vie privée...t'fais chier.

Et moi j'aime bien les abats.


----------



## anntraxh (3 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'aime bien les abats.



c'est évident !
échange , sans hésiter :
- une tonne de boeuf ricain contre une platée de rognons de porc à la liégeoise ! (Flambés au genièvre, avec baies de genévrier concassées !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

Attention, comme je l'ai déjà dit, la viande de boeuf ricaine est excellente...une cote de boeuf au barbec là bas, c'est pas comme chez nous, d'ailleur le barbec là bas c'est pas comme chez nous.

Ceci dit, nous, chez nous, en france, on est au top pour la bouffe, et je ne renie rien de tout celà et effectivement, j'aime bien les tripes, l'andouillette et touti quanti...

Sans parler de pinard.

Bref encore un post à pas cher !

Bises mes poules...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bref encore un post à pas cher !


Ben oui comme les abats


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2004)

URGENT  *échange* cargaison de jeunesse masculine mysogine et grossière sans aucun talent si ce n'est celui de s'enfoncer dans les méandres de la maladresse de la mauvaise fois de la stupidité, ayant pour particularité de se propager telle la moisissure  ...  *contre*  une sélection de rares spécimens feminins en voie de disparition sur le Bar, étouffées, ignorées, ou  *NÉGLIGÉES* ...

Faire offre avant instinction complète ...


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> URGENT  *échange* cargaison de jeunesse masculine mysogine et grossière sans aucun talent si ce n'est celui de s'enfoncer dans les méandres de la maladresse de la mauvaise fois de la stupidité, ayant pour particularité de se propager telle la moisissure  ...  *contre*  une sélection de rares spécimens feminins en voie de disparition sur le Bar, étouffées, ignorées, ou  *NÉGLIGÉES* ...



je passe la même annonce!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*On-veut-des-noms-On-veut-des-noms-On-veut-des-noms-On-veut-des-noms-On-veut-des-noms-On-veut-des-noms...
> *_












 mais mais ...Roberto ...tu ne suis pas l'actualité du Bar ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin l'actualité cinématographique du Bar plutôt ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je passe la même annonce!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Janvier 2004)

_à tout hasard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ : z'avez essayé sur Tribumac pour les annonces ?


----------



## Fulvio (5 Janvier 2004)

Echange journée de reprise laborieuse contre un ou deux jours de vacances en plus...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Avec l'printemps c'est la reprise des grandes braderies, vides greniers ..etc ...  

* La nouvelle collection est arrivée !  *

 *Personnellement, j'échange costume de diablotine à trident, orange, taille [censuré par la rédaction], contre ... contre ... ben contre autre costume même taille, tout autre style, faire offre au 06 99 [ censuré ]** 


Attends avec impatience vos propositions ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## aricosec (6 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> URGENT  *échange* cargaison de jeunesse masculine mysogine et grossière sans aucun talent si ce n'est celui de s'enfoncer dans les méandres de la maladresse de la mauvaise fois de la stupidité, ayant pour particularité de se propager telle la moisissure  ...  *contre*  une sélection de rares spécimens feminins en voie de disparition sur le Bar, étouffées, ignorées, ou  *NÉGLIGÉES* ...
> .
> Faire offre avant instinction complète ...


qui me demande ? ,qui m'appelle ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> qui me demande ? ,qui m'appelle ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Aricosec ...tu ferais partie de cette catégorie là :

"une sélection de rares spécimens feminins en voie de disparition sur le Bar, étouffées, ignorées, ou NÉGLIGÉES ..."


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2004)

echange deux "tu l'auras" contre un "tiens"


----------



## krystof (6 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Personnellement, j'échange costume de diablotine à trident, orange, taille [censuré par la rédaction], contre ... contre ... ben contre autre costume même taille, tout autre style, faire offre au 06 99 [ censuré ]**
> 
> 
> Attends avec impatience vos propositions ...
> ...


*

Comme ça, ça va ?




*


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça, ça va ?



c'est clair que c'est mieux que ça:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

échange plein d'autres choses contre ce à quoi je pense


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> échange plein d'autres choses contre ce à quoi je pense


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



On est pas beaucoup plus avancé là...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Ben non mais bon " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " tout de même


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2004)

Bon ben... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors !!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça, ça va ?



Non ça c'est ce que j'ai une fois le costume diablotine enlevé


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non ça c'est ce que j'ai une fois le costume diablotine enlevé



t'as pas un peut grossie ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> échange plein d'autres choses contre ce à quoi je pense



C'est une devinette ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 attention on pourrait te faire dire n'importe quoi ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas un peut grossie ?



Ouais tu sais l'hiver, les filles engraissent, et les mecs progressent en orthographe ...


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais tu sais l'hiver, les filles engraissent, et les mecs progressent en orthographe ...



je ne suis ni l'un ni l'autre


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis ni l'un ni l'autre



Ouais, mais je voulais pas t'étiqueter !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 Mais bon à ce que je viens de lire ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ils se portent bien ces petits ?


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

Jeune femme sublime
29 ans type mannequin 
cherche un homme viril 
30 ans enfants acceptés 

explosive colombienne 
tempérament de feu 
cherche un homme joueur 
pour un grand voyage à 2 

superbe slave 
35 ans féminine 
dessus comme dessous 
cherche homme sensible et doux 

bel homme grand standing 
bac plus 4 
grande classe 
cherche femme très ronde 
pour relation à 4 

si ça nous va 

colonel 57 ans 
sensible et cultivé 
cherche une femelle de 20 ans 
départ ivre pour mers du sud 

jeune homme actif passif très musclé 
cherche mâle d'âge mur 
aimant les nouveautés 

sublime geisha 
splendeur samouraï 
lèvres de Malaisie 
et douceur du corail 

si ça nous va 

40 ans dentiste 
superbe raffiné 
humour forcené 
dentition distinguée 

très grand couturier 
très hauts revenus 
responsabilité immense 
cherche femme ambitieuse 
pour partager standing 
pour partager standing 

jeune homme doucement 
commence à comprendre
qu'on est seul dans cette vie 
qu'on est seul dans cette vie


Raphaël    &gt;&gt;    Petite annonce


CD Hôtel de l'univers


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais je voulais pas t'étiqueter !



pas possible... les psy m'on definis comme eternel ado teflon.... rien n'adhere plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon à ce que je viens de lire ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comme des kinders


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> comme des kinders



Et là tu vas me dire qu'ils vont "naître" dans le jardin dimanche ...


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

si personne ne marches dessus ... oui


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Comment t'as deviné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lorna voyante extra fluide


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Je veille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je veille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Quoique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (private joke)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comment t'as deviné
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tibo ... juste un truc... tu peux arrêter de courir 2 minutes que je puisse me concentrer ?!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci ...







 Je vois, je vois .... 


*STOOooOOOOp* bouge plus !








 ça me rend folle les panthères qui courent comme ça !


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

échange un casimir contre une lorna, faire offre


----------



## macelene (8 Avril 2004)

Échange des tonnes de C......s trouvées sur le BAr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 contre un peu de R....r au C...e. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 en fait yen a marre, même plus envie de venir vous voir !!!!

Et puis que quelqu'un se dévoue pour ouvrir un sujet flambant neuf


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Avril 2004)

tire toi on s'en fout.


----------



## macelene (8 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tire toi on s'en fout.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Avril 2004)

elle est maso.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2004)

Échange un peu de monde au bar contre une journée de grand soleil


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2004)

Echange journée*S* de soleil contre deux/trois pseudos (bon état général, peu servis)...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

:love: 

PS : je crois que je vais me spécialiser dans le sauvetage des topics oubliés !


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

échange dix blondes un peu gourdasses contre une Lorna. :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2004)

J'échange une LaserWriter 12/640 PS qui bourre contre ce que vous voulez


----------



## macelene (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> PS : je crois que je vais me spécialiser dans le sauvetage des topics oubliés !



  ouf tu es là  :love: tu nous sauves


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> échange dix blondes un peu gourdasses contre une Lorna. :love:


 je précise que chaque gourdasse m'a couté 20 chameaux.


----------



## anntraxh (16 Novembre 2004)

héhé ...  :love: 

échange photo grand rouquin, gueule de toon, pantalon à ramages gris, humour et charme garanti contre calendrier (réalisé par Nexka, elle s'y connait ... ) des gagnants du coudboul time ... !


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

échange *vie d'anntraxh* contre photo grand rouquin, gueule de toon, pantalon à ramages gris, humour et charme garanti.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> échange dix blondes un peu gourdasses contre une Lorna. :love:





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> je précise que chaque gourdasse m'a couté 20 chameaux.



C'est Lo qui va être content !  :mouais:

Toi un peu moins !  :rateau: je crois que tu perdrais au change   une diablotine virtuelle : ça peut aller : mais en vrai --> :affraid:


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est Lo qui va être content !  :mouais:
> 
> Toi un peu moins !  :rateau: je crois que tu perdrais au change   une diablotine virtuelle : ça peut aller : mais en vrai --> :affraid:


 Ouais, c'est sûr...  Claquer 200 chameaux dans l'achat de dix gourdasses, tout ça pour les rééchanger contre *un seul* chameau... 


:mouais: je sens que je vais prendre des coups, là...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Echange quelques "Synthétiques Plaisirs", contre un voyage en belgique à deux thèmes : "Coup de trident sur pantalon gris" et "découvertes gastronomiques anntraxhiennes" !


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Echange quelques "Synthétiques Plaisirs", contre un voyage en belgique à deux thèmes : "Coup de trident sur pantalon gris" et "découvertes gastronomiques anntraxhiennes" !


 Ha ha ! Quelle arnaque !


----------



## anntraxh (16 Novembre 2004)

échange portion de potée au chou frisé (en train de mijoter) contre aubade guitaristico-brésilo-lidjeuse sous mon balcon !  :love:


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> échange portion de potée au chou frisé (en train de mijoter) contre aubade guitaristico-brésilo-lidjeuse sous mon balcon !  :love:


 tope-là ! :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

Echange une ptéro 58 ans, quadrilingue, bon état général, connaissant par coeur le numéro privé de téléphone de ma femme, indifférente aux peluches en tous genres, non-allergique aux souris contre une LaserWriter 12/640 PS qui bourre ... elle !!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## daffyb (16 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est sûr...  Claquer 200 chameaux dans l'achat de dix gourdasses, tout ça pour les rééchanger contre *un seul* chameau...
> 
> 
> :mouais: je sens que je vais prendre des coups, là...


 Une diablotine avec des BIM attributs, contre un crayon à papier IKEA neuf (je précise)


----------



## daffyb (16 Novembre 2004)

ou le contraire....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Echange un pot de confiture de lait ayant mijoté plusieurs heures (moi aussi j'peux faire mijoter ! ) contre ... une bouteille de vin ( et pas de la merde !)  :mouais:


----------



## daffyb (16 Novembre 2004)

Des saucisses de Francfort contre un cassoulet de Castelnaudary


----------



## sylko (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Echange une ptéro 58 ans, quadrilingue, bon état général, connaissant par coeur le numéro privé de téléphone de ma femme, indifférente aux peluches en tous genres, non-allergique aux souris contre une LaserWriter 12/640 PS qui bourre ... elle !!!!   :love: :love: :love:


Mouarfffffffff! Quel plaisir de te lire.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Echange plein de nouveaux sujets bidons  :mouais: contre petites perles anciennes :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Echange plein de nouveaux sujets bidons  :mouais: contre petites perles anciennes :love:


...on m'a appelé ??????????? :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...on m'a appelé ??????????? :rateau:    :love:



oui mon p'tit lapin frisonnant !  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Bon c'est bien beau les  :love: mais là faut s'activer m'sieur zebig : vous avez du boulot !

 Allez à votre clavier !!! et qu'ça saute   

  :love:    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oui mon p'tit lapin frisonnant !  :love:  :love:  :love:


Aaarrrrrghhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!    Adieu les Amis, je peux mourir, maintenant !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Aaarrrrrghhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!    Adieu les Amis, je peux mourir, maintenant !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:



  ah nooon pas AVaNT de m'avoir vue !  :love:     


(oui je sais les chevilles :rose: )


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ah nooon pas AVaNT de m'avoir vue !  :love:


Pour celà, zebig, il te suffit de te rendre au festival





tu ne le regretteras pas ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pour celà, zebig, il te suffit de te rendre au festival
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echange démarchage/marketing/pubicité et tout le toutim gratis contre coup de trident bien mérités !


----------



## Nexka (16 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> héhé ...  :love:
> 
> échange photo grand rouquin, gueule de toon, pantalon à ramages gris, humour et charme garanti contre calendrier (réalisé par Nexka, elle s'y connait ... ) des gagnants du coudboul time ... !




   


Bon m'en faut douze alors, hein  :hein: 

Bassman, 
Supermoquette,
Globalcut,
Modern (oh une fille  )
Mackie
Grug
guytantakul
Webo
Backcat
Dark Templar
The Big (cooooolll   )
Macmarco!!


Aller zouuu tout nu sous les douches, et que ça saute!!!


----------



## anntraxh (16 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon m'en faut douze alors, hein  :hein:
> 
> Bassman,
> Supermoquette,
> ...




OUAISSSSSS !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Aller zouuu tout nu sous les douches, et que ça saute!!!




    

Ça c'est bien dit !  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon m'en faut douze alors, hein  :hein:
> 
> Bassman,
> Supermoquette,
> ...



Note. prendre rdv par iChat et iSight avec Nexka...   Ah, chui le mois d'août...  :love: Je devrai vraiment être tout nu alors... parce qu'il fait chaud hein...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Aller zouuu tout nu sous les douches, et que ça saute!!!




où je dois deposer ma candidaure pour le poste
d'assistante  au photographe?


----------



## lumai (16 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon m'en faut douze alors, hein  :hein:
> 
> Bassman,
> Supermoquette,
> ...


 ha les garçons dans les vestiaires :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ha les garçons dans les vestiaires :love:



On connaît ses classiques...  :love:


----------



## Nexka (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Note. prendre rdv par iChat et iSight avec Nexka...   Ah, chui le mois d'août...  :love: Je devrai vraiment être tout nu alors... parce qu'il fait chaud hein...



Non mais t'inquietes pas pour ça, on va chauffer les vestiaires      


Robertav, pas de soucis, t'es la bien venue  Lumai aussi si tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non mais t'inquietes pas pour ça, on va chauffer les vestiaires
> 
> 
> Robertav, pas de soucis, t'es la bien venue  Lumai aussi si tu veux



moi j'veux m'occuper des retouches photos ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non mais t'inquietes pas pour ça, on va chauffer les vestiaires
> 
> 
> Robertav, pas de soucis, t'es la bien venue  Lumai aussi si tu veux








parce que tu crois que chaperon rouge va louper cette occase???   

meme pas en reve     

on doit donc venir quand lumai et moi?


----------



## Nexka (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parce que tu crois que chaperon rouge va louper cette occase???
> 
> meme pas en reve
> 
> on doit donc venir quand lumai et moi?



Bon ben je reserve les vestiaires de mon equipe de rugby (ce sont des vestiaires de filles, mais bon c'est peut être pas plus mal :mouais: ) et je vous dis ça....  ok??    :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je reserve les vestiaires de mon equipe de rugby (ce sont des vestiaires de filles, mais bon c'est peut être pas plus mal :mouais: ) et je vous dis ça....  ok??    :love:  :love:




parfait


----------



## lumai (16 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non mais t'inquietes pas pour ça, on va chauffer les vestiaires
> 
> 
> Robertav, pas de soucis, t'es la bien venue  Lumai aussi si tu veux


 Ok ! j'arrive !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ok ! j'arrive !




attention quand meme au loup petit chaperon rouge       :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Échange presque rien qui vaut tout l'or des hommes contre presque rien qui torture leurs âmes


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

j'ai reçu ceci par MP, le posteur est anonyme :

échanje 456 otocolants Panini manga, contre rendé vou

 

 :hein: 


y'à de ces mystères quand même !


----------



## macelene (16 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non mais t'inquietes pas pour ça, on va chauffer les vestiaires
> 
> 
> Robertav, pas de soucis, t'es la bien venue  Lumai aussi si tu veux



je peux tenir les flashs si vous voulez ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je peux tenir les flashs si vous voulez ?





envoie ton cv au fotographe


----------



## macelene (16 Novembre 2004)

Bon j'ai  remarqué que les places sont chères. je veux bien m'occuper de la cantine 

Sinon Nexka et Lorna,  je viens de retrouver Poildep. Je trouve qu'il ferait très bien dans le calendrier.  Beau fort et costaud.


----------



## Nexka (16 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai  remarqué que les places sont chères. je veux bien m'occuper de la cantine
> 
> Sinon Nexka et Lorna,  je viens de retrouver Poildep. Je trouve qu'il ferait très bien dans le calendrier.  Beau fort et costaud.



Vi vi j'ai vu, je t'ai répondu sur le thread du quai  :hein:  :hein:  On va pas y arriver!!!  :hein:


----------



## mado (17 Novembre 2004)

Echangerais bien réveil-biberon (cacao, mais pas trop) contre grasse-mat (mini 11h00, 1 seul croissant)

 :bebe: 
 :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Echange prépartion p'tit déj' chocolat chaud, tartines de pain frais beurrées "et avequeu du miel, cépatoikifaitdumielheinmaman?" , contre p'tit déj biberon envoyé et expédié !


----------



## mado (17 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> prépartion p'tit déj' chocolat chaud, tartines de pain frais beurrées "et avequeu du miel, cépatoikifaitdumielheinmaman?"



Ça m'fait penser, oui, après le biberon y'a ça aussi... 
 

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'fait penser, oui, après le biberon y'a ça aussi...
> 
> 
> :love:



Moi après ça ... il y à la chasse aux miettes  :mouais: 

 :hein: 

 :love:


----------



## nato kino (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis *un expert de la chasse aux miettes* et particules diverses !!
> :love:  :love:



Tu n'as donc rien contre les chips au lit ?   :affraid:


----------



## nato kino (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Euh non.
> Tu m'dragues, là ??
> :affraid:



Non, mais si tu es si efficace que ça, je vais enfin pouvoir faire des miettes sans crainte.  :rose:  :love: 

_*SOS tapir* : intervient chez vous à toutes heures, n'importe où, en moins de 30 minutes !!_


----------



## Spyro (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'dragues, là ??


_Tu ne réclames rien : tu obtiens tant!_

   Et c'est pas juste


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Beau fort et costaud.



et aussi un  peu trop chocolaté non?


----------



## Spyro (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Hé ! Tu as eu du rab' pour draguer Lebonato tranquillos vendredi soir au Pascalou !_


Euh je te le laisse 
_Moi les chips au lit c'est non _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _Hé ! Tu as eu du rab' pour draguer Lebonato tranquillos vendredi soir au Pascalou !_




raconte, raconte...     :love:


----------



## nato kino (17 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh je te le laisse
> _Moi les chips au lit c'est non _



T'inquiète pas ma puce, c'est Roberto qui fait l'aspirateur, avec ça on est tranquille, ça n'irritera plus tes petites fesses.


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2004)

Echange sac de petits cailloux (ramassés sur la plage), contre GPS performant avec mode d'emploi :rose:


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2004)

échange boussole contre compte rendu en image


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> échange boussole contre compte rendu en image


 Top là  (et ça je sais m'en servir )


----------



## macelene (1 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Echange sac de petits cailloux (ramassés sur la plage), contre GPS performant avec mode d'emploi :rose:



GPS: Grand Poilu et Sobre...   

bon ok je sors tout de suite :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> GPS: Grand Poilu et Sobre...



Ouais, l'Amok quoi?


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> GPS: Grand Poilu et Sobre...
> 
> bon ok je sors tout de suite :rose:


 Sobre, au bar ?


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> GPS: Grand Poilu et Sobre...
> 
> bon ok je sors tout de suite :rose:


 je pensais que ça signifiait Gros Pustule Suintant. 




_ok, je sors aussi_


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2004)

Et ben vous gênez pas  

 Et puis j'ai opté pour la boussole


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

mais dans quel sens ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

nord-nord/sud


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2006)

Une semaine ici... contre une semaine là bas...


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Février 2006)

Excellent retour, Macelene 

---

Échange de maison à Accra, tout compris ,  contra maison à Québec ou Montréal, ou autour, cet été...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

échange 10 ans de + contre 10 ans de moins!


----------



## Lila (3 Mars 2006)

..échange stock de viagra de contrebande javanaise contre érections naturelles...régulières


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Echange de bons procédés contre amabilité


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2006)

échange ciel gris et bas contre alizés de l'autre côté de l'océan.....:love: 

échange chaise de bureau + tasse de café contre hamac + chapeau de paille....


----------



## La mouette (4 Mars 2006)

Echange (de) situation (à) contre emploi .... :mouais:


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2006)

Echange Loto : Ticket perdant contre un gagnant  ( Dieu vous le rendra au centuple  )


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2006)

*échange* coups de boule (à facettes) contre paires de claques (à façon)


----------



## Warflo (4 Mars 2006)

C'est à dire tu me boule et je te claque?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2006)

Echange oiseau migrateur contre oiseau gratteur.  

Je sais : elle est facile celle-là. :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Mars 2006)

Echange rien contre tout


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Mars 2006)

Echange vingt années à faire le con contre dix années de lecture  !
En même temps, échange cerveau encore en bon état mais un peu ramolli, contre un cerveau de fou de littérature.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

echange ville immergée dans la neige
contre ville située sur mer bleu et jolie plage blanche


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

j'échange mon G4 contre un G5 bi (c'est mon coté provocateur)


----------



## Lila (17 Mars 2006)

échange 15h27 contre 17h30 (heure de fermeture des bureaux).....pfffff me fais chier là !!!!!!


----------



## sofiping (17 Mars 2006)

Echange mes connaissances en maconnerie contre bonnes connaissances informatiques ... Par voix magiques !!!  

Sinon j'ai une vieille collection de timbres aussi ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

échange voisin pénible heureux papa d'un bébé hurlant nuit et jour   ne supportant pas les gammes de piano et basse de mon fils c'est le comble   contre voisin musicien :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> échange voisin pénible ... ne supportant pas les gammes de piano et basse de mon fils...



Ô combien le comprend-je... C'est un vibrant plaidoyer pour une contraception active et militante!


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

J'ai eu peur en voyant le titre.uhuhuhuh
Ah bin alors échange cerveau de blonde contre une prestance dans le derrière. Demande réponse rapide en vue d'une adoption merci.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ô combien le comprend-je... C'est un vibrant plaidoyer pour une contraception active et militante!



je l'avais pas osé. On acheve bien les chevaux... alors les apprentis pianiste


----------



## Galatée (19 Mars 2006)

Echange trop de boulot contre une bonne nuit de sommeil et une grasse mat'.

Comment ça, ça n'intéresse personne ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

échange torticolis  contre bon ostéo  marre des charlatans


----------



## duracel (19 Mars 2006)

Échange coloc pénible contre ficus.


----------

